# Hawthorn?



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone used this for turning?
We have an abundance on our property and have been choping it up & burning it just to get rid of it. The stuff has a thorn 1.5 to 2" long & will tear the crap out of ya if you're not paying attention.
Its a tight grained wood, lighter on the outside & darker in the heartwood. Slow growing and only gets to 4" or so diameter.
I can cut a few chunks off for ya to try if interested.
I don't have a picture but can get a couple if you wish..
One of these days I'll get the nerve up to try something in the lathe.
..Jon..


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't turned it but a friend has used a lot of it and loves it for his Christmas ornaments. He said it turns a lot like pear and leaves really clean details.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've turned a few things with it. It's very hard/dense and dulls told quickly but looks nice when finished.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have pics?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nope, items were sold before I got pics.


----------

